
Coronavirus Contrarianism: The British strategy // Maybe I will go outside - andyljones
https://andyljones.com/posts/covid.html
======
vcdimension
There's another important reason for the British strategy; nobody else has
tried it, or is trying it. We need to know if it works or not, so we have more
information about how to tackle future epidemics. That kind of information is
extremely valuable.

